

How I Crashed and Burned in Y Combinator - tytung2020
https://medium.com/backchannel/how-i-f-ed-up-in-ycombinator-35a19e7ace68

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8867335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8867335)

